# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Aqua Maria - NEL LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μετά από βελτιώσεις που πραγματοποιήθηκαν, είναι διαθέσιμο για κατέβασμα το Aqua Maria με τα σινιάλα της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρίας Λέσβου
DSC09984.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Μηπως θα μπορουσες να το μετατρεψεις σε Ανεμος;

----------


## puntov

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ καταπληκτική δουλειά!

----------

